# New, Improved and Very EffecTive Miter Saw Dust CoLLector



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

My very effective Miter sAw dust collector box… As a faNatic about dust collection I have always attempted to improve every aspect of trapping those tiny particles before they become dust bOOgers.

I have built several previous models and this one is my latest improvement…until I come up with something else. My central dust collector hooks up on the left side through a 4" port with a blast gate.

I also hooked up the saws dust port with a flexible hose and connector i bought from Rockler. This one goes to my shop vac and is hooked up to a switching/delay box that turns it on when I turn on the miter saw and then continues to run it for several seconds after the saw turns off. I like this since it clears the smaller hose.





































Having the doors that close around the saw makes a BIG difference as how much dust is sucked in to the 4" port. I obviously had to hinge the doors for when I make cuts other than 90 degrees.
Very little dust seems to remain in the box…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Good stuff. You got your shop is up and going again?


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

Fridge…the shop is fully recovered from the flood. We got moving & hustling right away and got both our house and shop finished while most people were still shaking their heads in disbelief of their own flood damage…


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks like a great setup, Greg. I used the iSwitxh with Oneida dust deputy and that really does a great job, but I imagine you are able to get 5X more dust with those close clearance doors.

Glad you recovered from the flooding, can't wait to see your next posts


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey big guy!

Is that A Festool Miter saw? I'm guessing you got back on the road to sell a few of your art boxes? If I ever get uncluttered I will look into making one of these.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice method of enclosing the saw. Do you get much dust landing on the tables?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Great to hear man. Muddy creek was a river for a few days.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I like the concept you've designed and built.

Because of the need for raising the saw blade before a cut, do you have to open the small door in the top of the middle section to use the saw for 90 degree cuts? 
.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

> I like the concept you ve designed and built.
> 
> Because of the need for raising the saw blade before a cut, do you have to open the small door in the top of the middle section to use the saw for 90 degree cuts?
> .
> ...


I can cut 1-1/4" stock with the small door closed. Open it for any thicker wood. I wanted to have flexibility with max air flow. So far I really am satisfied since miter saw dust collection is a hard nut to crack.



> Hey big guy!
> 
> Is that A Festool Miter saw? I m guessing you got back on the road to sell a few of your art boxes? If I ever get uncluttered I will look into making one of these.
> 
> - DocSavage45


Hey Tom…it is a Festool. I've had it for several years and it is worth every penny… We've done several shows since the flood and have 4 more upccoming and more in the jury process.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

> Nice method of enclosing the saw. Do you get much dust landing on the tables?
> 
> - pintodeluxe


It has only been a few days since I completed this but I have given it a good workout and I hardly get any dust even inside the enclosure.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

You're my HERO! LOL!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for this post, was very helpful for my own setup.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

I've been using this for about a week and a half so far and it has been very effective. I might run another 4" outlet to the opposite side.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

So where can this improved device be viewed?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah I'm wondering the same. Pic isn't showing for me. 


> So where can this improved device be viewed?
> 
> - toolie


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Pic problem is temporary 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/207538


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

*The photos were on the original post and somehow disappeared*. Some of the original posteres commented on the dust box.



> So where can this improved device be viewed?
> 
> - toolie





> So where can this improved device be viewed?
> 
> - toolie


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

> Yeah I m wondering the same. Pic isn t showing for me.
> 
> So where can this improved device be viewed?
> 
> ...


*I had over two hundred projects posted on LJ a couple of years back and they all disappeared and I could not even log in to that account. I had to create a new one and start from scratch…so this doesn't surprise me.*


----------

